# Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs



## Ferdinand (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Wie ich schon in einigen meiner Beträge geschrieben hatte, bin ich am Planen eines Teiches.
Es soll ein Pflanzenteich mit Hauptfokus auf Seerosen sein!
Zunächst komme ich zu meinem Teichprofil
Die Problematik:

1) 

Zunächst komme ich zu meinem Teichprofil. 
Es steht ca. eine Fläche von 4x3m zu Verfügung.
*Die Lage des Gastanks ist unbekannt

Profil:

Nach dem Lesen der Fachbeiträge habe ich mich für folgende Zonierung entschieden

-	A= Die Uferzone 
-	B= Sommerquartier der Seerosen
-	C= Winterquartier der Seerosen

Alle Zonen werden umlaufend und gleichmäßig gestaltet.

A)
0 bis -40cm
Die Uferzone lasse ich bis auf 40cm abfallen, weil ich eine Substratdicke von ca. 20cm verwenden werde. Das Substrat werde ich mit Steinen abstützen. Falls ich doch Pflanzen mit einer Setztiefe von 30-40cm pflanze, kann ich ja stellenweise das Substrat abtragen bzw. nicht so dick gestalten.

B) 
- 65cm
Diese Zone gilt nur der Kultivierung von Seerosen im Sommer, evtl. noch in Plastik Obstkörbe gepflanzte Unterwasserpflanzen.  Hier wird kein Substrat vorhanden sein.

C) 
- 1 oder 1,2m

Hier ist der Überwinterungsort der Seerosen. Im Sommer werden dort keinerlei Pflanzen sitzen, deshalb auch hier kein Substrat.


2)

Wie ihr auf dem Bild(Vogel) sehen könnt, muss der Teich von drei Seiten einsehe bar sein. Sonst leidet die Optik bzw. die Integration in den restlichen Garten. Deshalb kann ich in den Bereichen „a/c/d „ nur Pflanzen mit einer max. höhe von 40-50cm setzten.
In Bereich „b“ werden __ Iris gepflanzt, als Sichtschutz zum Nachbarn.

4)

Die „Folienkaschierung“  werde ich wie in dem Fachbeitrag „Ufergestaltung“ umsetzten.
Jedoch habe ich hier eine Frage:
-	Brauche ich auf für diese recht kleine Teichgröße ein 900g Flies und wie muss es genau beschaffen sein?

5)

Die Kapillarsperre / Saugsperre. Ich möchte dazu Sandsteine verwenden.
Ich wollte das ganze wie in meiner Grafik bewerkstelligen.

Jedoch wie hoch und wie breit muss das Ganze sein(die roten Balken)?

Morgen kommen die restlichen Bilder.



Ich hoffe ihr könnt meine bisherige Planung bewerten, verbessern und meine kleinen Fragen beantworten.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus

Gruß
Ferdinand


----------



## Moderlieschenking (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Hallo Ferdinand,
recht ausführliche Skizze


> Brauche ich auf für diese recht kleine Teichgröße ein 900g Flies und wie muss es genau beschaffen sein?


Die Fliesstärke hat nichts mit der Teichgröße zu tun, sondern mit der Bodenbeschaffenheit.
Wenn Du einen sehr steinigen Untergrund hast ist es schon ratsam ein 900er Flies zu
verwenden, bei reinem Sandboden reicht auch durchaus ein schwächeres.
Die Pflanzzonen sind soweit i.O. - nur würde ich im Randbereich auf den L - Stein verzichten
und die Flachzone nach aussen hängen lassen.(also im Bereich A senkrecht nach unten
gehen und dann waagrecht vor genauso wie im Bereich B.)
LG Markus


----------



## Ferdinand (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Hallo

Also die 30° Schräge zu einer fast 90° Schräge machen und die gewonnenen cm in eine flachere und breitere Uferzone investieren?

Folienkaschierung:

hallo ich möchte wie in diesem Beitrag die Folie vor UVC Strahlen schützen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22228

Dennoch stellen sich ein paar Fragen:
- Woher bekomme ich die Kunstfasern  und brauche ich diese unbedingt?
- Wie muss das Vlies(auf den der Mörtel kommt) beschaffen sein?
-  Wird das Vlies nur einfach drauf gelegt oder verklebt? 

Gruß
Ferdinand


----------



## Ferdinand (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

hier sind die Bilder:


----------



## Ferdinand (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Hi habe hier mal nun ein Maßstab gerechtes Profil.

Ich denke ich werde irgendein Vlies für den UVC Schutz nehmen aber nur noch eins zum Thema UVC Schutz bleibt:
- brauche ich die Kunstfasern?

Mein größtes Problem ist und bleibt aber die Kapillarspeere.
Wie kann ich diese am besten bewerkstelligen ( Skizze oben )??

Gruß


----------



## techerridu (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Hi, ich denke die gute alte hochgeklappte Folie (ca. 5 cm. senkrecht nach oben), kommt da ganz gut....

Das ganze dann mit Kiesel oder so kaschiert, dann hat man quasi nur 1mm Saugkante,
falls mal Dreck darauf liegen bleibt....

Kannst ja hier mal schauen, sieht man die Folienkante noch, ist aber teilweise auch schon kaschiert...

Greets André :smoki

P.S.: In meinem Album gibt´s auch noch Bilder..


----------



## simon (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

hallo ferdinand
die folie einfach an den sandsteinen hochstehn lassen,was 2 vorteile hätte
1.du wärst über gartenhöhe als kein einlaufendes wasser von aussen
2.kapilarsperre
zu dem mörtelb du da fasern reinmachst oder nen gipsernetz nimmst oder egal was  hauptsache du hast was rissüberbrückendes drin
kannst dir ja mal meinen teichbau ansehn  da is alles bebildert
gruss simon


----------



## Ferdinand (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Hallo

Vielen Dank

So dann haben sich meine Fragen zunächst einmal geklärt.
Jetzt geht es in die Phase „Material ranschaffen“.

Gruß
Ferdinand


----------



## Bibo-30 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

hallo Ferdinand
wenn Du die Stufe so baust, wird Dein Substrat nicht halten. Markus meinte, das die Stufe nach Außen abfallen muss, also genau andersrum.
so in etwa


----------



## Ferdinand (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Hallo

Hier ist mal eine neue Version von meinem Profil.

So besser?

Ps: Ich werde noch im Laufe des Tages noch 1-2 weitere Vorschläge uploaden.


Gruß
Ferdinand


----------



## Bibo-30 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

jupp, besser 
so hält Dein Substrat auf den Stufen und Du kannst sie schön bepflanzen.


----------



## Ferdinand (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Hallo

Hier sind die weiteren Vorschläge:

Also die V1 sind nach dieser Beschreibung angefertigt:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14511

Dort steht bei Schräge mit  30°  würde kein Substrat abrutschen!

Ah bei den „Skizzen“ handelt es sich um Winkel wahre und Maßstabs/ Verhältnis treue Zeichnung, welche dann später zum Bau benutzt werden würde.

Aber welche von denen ist die beste bzw. hat die meisten Vorteile?


----------



## Annett (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Moin.

Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich diese https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/85608&d=1306178905 bevorzugen. Das dürfte wohl auch vergleichsweise die wenigstens Falten verursachen. 
Ich nehme an, Du wirst die "Stufen" aber nicht exakt im 90° Winkel ausheben oder? Wenigstens etwas abgeschrägt/runde Ecken dürfte sich optisch, als auch "folienverlegungstechnisch" besser machen.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Hallo Ferdinand,
Zeichnung 5 
ist auch mein Favorit, wobei ich die Winkel nicht so exakt machen würde und auch
das Substrat nicht so hoch auffüllen würde, einfach die oberste Pflanzstufe ein paar
Grad nach aussen abfallen lassen, dann genügt das schon.
LG Markus


----------



## Ferdinand (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Hallo

Vielen Dank

Ich hatte zuerst für Zeichnung Nr.1 tendiert, weil es natürlicher wäre und variablerer Setzt tiefe hätte.

Aber nachdem ich jetzt noch mal die Bepflanzung durchgegangen bin, musste ich feststellen, dass alle Pflanzen, auch die die normalerweise tiefer sitzen sollten, auch in dieser Wassertiefe 0-10/15cm kultiviert werden können. Deshalb werde ich es wie in Zeichnung Nr.5 bauen. evtl. gibt es noch kleine Abweichungen bezüglich der Breite der Stufen(natürlich nur breiter )

Danke

So nun werde ich ein paar Experimente durchführen bezüglich: *Folienkaschierung/schutz*

-  Arbeitstechniken
- Material ( Vlies / Mörtel/...)
- ...

Werde selbstverständlich berichterstatten  und Bilder liefern.

Ah habe heute die Sonnenstunden analysiert:

Der Teich steht momentan von ca.  9.00Uhr morgens bis zum Sonnenuntergang in der Sonne.
Nur um ca. 12Uhr fällt für kurze Zeit(max. 1h) auf ein drittel des  zukünftigen Teiches Schatten.

also *VOLLE SONNE*

Ps.: Welche Winterharte Seerose besitzt den höchsten Blütenstand über dem Wasser?

Gruß
Ferdinand


----------



## Ferdinand (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Hallo

Nach langer Planung und Urlaub… :smoki

ist jetzt endlich Baubeginn des Teiches.

Ich wüte seit nun mehr als drei Tagen in meinem Garten.

Und liege meines Erachtens sehr gut im Zeitplan, zwar ist das Wetter miserabel.
Aber naja ich mache kein schlecht Wetter.
Kommt ja wieso irgendwann Wasser rein, nur etwas zu früh vielleicht.

Natürlich lasse ich euch am Bau teil haben, keine Angst ihr müsst nicht schaufeln sondern nur schauen 


ah zu den Fotos. Falls ihr euch wundert was das in der Mitte da für ein Turm ist das war meine Höhe.

Leider habe ich noch kein Bild von der letzten Stufe, es regend mittlerweile so stark, dass ich Angst um meine Kamera habe.

Gruß
Ferdinand


----------



## Ferdinand (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Hallo

Leute 
Heute stehen die feinen modellier Arbeiten an.

Dazu gab es noch eine Wetter bedingte Planänderung, die Folien Kaschierung wird erst in den Herbstferien vollzogen werden. Bei dieser Wetter Lage ist mir das zu joker,… mit dem Zement und Beton.

Aber es haben sich noch ein paar weitere Fragen heute Morgen bei der Tagesplan Besprechung aufgeworfen, welche Folgende wären:

-Da ich ja den Teich mindestens zwei Mal im Jahr begehen muss(Seerosen rein,raus).
Wie sieht es mit der Boden Festigung aus?
Muss man teile weiße etwas Betonieren? 
Oder verdichtet das zukünftige Wasser den Boden so sehr das man ihn begehen kann? Hauptaugenmerk auf dieTerrassenkaten, können diese dann noch wegbrechen?

-Ich habe immer noch Probleme, bedenken mit meiner ersten Terrasse. Ich habe wie ihr vielleicht auf dem Bild sehen könnt, nicht wie in Zeichnung 5 diesen Wulst angefertigt.
Ich denke wenn ich diesen Wulst aus Erde, Beton oder Rohr anfertige, dass er sich, bei betreten, verschieben würde. Oder nicht ?
Deshalb meine Frage, Vorschlag:
Ich werde die Stufe sehr weit nach hinten abfallen lassen, sodass ich meine Substrate dicke von ca. 10cm erreichen kann.

Gruß
Ferdinand


----------



## Annett (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Moin Ferdinand.

Die Stufen für das Substrat nach hinten abfallen zu lassen, wird hier des Öfteren empfohlen. Denke das ist 
Wir haben in unseren Teichen noch nie den Teichboden betoniert. Der Boden ist auch so tragfähig genug.
Es kommt aber immer darauf an, was man für einen Boden hat. Sandboden ist nicht so fest, wie Lehmboden... 
Unsere leicht abgerundeten Pflanzterrassenkanten sind bisher nicht weggebrochen. 
Wenn Du jetzt schon weißt, wo Du ein und aus steigst, dann leg dort ordentlich Vlies unter die Folie und nimm als Substrat nichts scharfkantiges (am Besten Sand).


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Hallo Ferdinand,

Teichboden betonieren ist eigentlich nicht notwenidg. Durch das Wasser lasten 1-2 Tonnen/ m² auf der Folie und Deine paar Kilo fallen da nicht ins Gewicht. 

Nur der Obere Rand des Teiches könnte sinnvoll sein zu Betonieren. Das aber eigentlich nur bei Steilküsten ((sonst rutschen diese ab, wie es mir fast passiert wäre) Da Du keine Steilküsten hast, würde ich den Betonmischer wieder in die Garge schieben und nur Folie verwenden. 
So kannst Du eine spätere Teicherweiterung (diese macht irgendwie jeder früher oder später) ohne Abbruchhammer erledigen.

Das einzige was passiert, wenn Du drin rumtippeln willst, das Dir das Substrat in die Tiefwasserzone fällt. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Ferdinand (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Morgen

vielen vielen Dank

hier sind die Bilder der fertig gestellten Baugrube.

Ps.: die EPDM Kautschuk Folie ist gekauft(6x7m)

Gruß
Ferdinand


----------



## Ferdinand (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Hallo

so morgen ist es soweit, dann kommt die Folie rein.

Aber es haben sich noch Fragen aufgeworfen:

1. 
Wie lange soll die Folie, nachdem sie verlegt wurde, nicht abgeschnitten werden?

2. 
Der hier im Forum hoch gelobte "Verlegesand" konnte ich bei all unseren Baustoffhändlern, selbst unter dem Namen:"Sand mit gewissem Lehmanteil", nicht finden.

D.h. Ich muss improvisieren. Ich habe/kann mir Zugang zu sehr lehmhaltigem Hausaushub(keine Humusanteil) machen. Jedoch ist dies roter Lehm und extrem Ton haltig.

Wie lehmig /tonig der Boden ist kann ich euch leider nur beschreiben:
Wenn man ihn nass macht und eine Kugel draus formt und diese anschließend trocknet, ist diese dann steinhart und lässt sich nicht mehr mit der Hand zerdrücken.

Deshalb kommt mir die Frage auf:
Kann das Substrat auch zu Lehm/Ton haltig sein?

Es ist zu beachten, dass es ein reiner Pflanzenteich wird, sprich ich lege keinen großen Wert  darauf, dass das Wasser klar wird. 

Oder soll ich es mit Reinsand „verdünnen“ ?

Gruß
Ferdinand


----------



## Annett (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Hallo.

Die Folie würde ich wenigstens 10 cm überstehen lassen und erst nach dem ersten Winter auf Endmaß kürzen. Solltest Du sogar über eine Teilerweiterung nachdenken, dann schneide besser gar nichts ab und grab die Restfolie ein...

"Verlegesand" gab es hier auch nicht, aber  gelblichen Maurersand. Ruf lieber mal in den Sandgruben/Kiesgruben an und beauftrage ein Fuhrunternehmen (Preise vergleichen!!) mit der Abholung vor Ort. Der Sand ist das Günstigste - teuer ist der Transport. 
Was das vorhandene Substrat angeht, so wird das unter Wassser evtl. extrem schmierig. Probier das mal aus. Außerdem könnten die Wurzeln in einem zu dichtem Substrat leiden. 
Du könntest es aber wahrscheinlich mit Sand (Estrichsand, Kabelsand) entsprechend verdünnen. Viel Arbeit bei der Teichgröße.


----------



## Ferdinand (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Hallo 

Die letzten Tage waren die Finalen Tage.
Das Flies, die Folie ist verlegt, gefaltete und mit Wasser gefüllt
auf Hohlräume hin überprüft und schlussendlich die Kapillarspeere installiert.

Nun müssen nur noch Flies, Substrat rein(Betonmischer ist da), Quelle gebaut, Umrandung in Split gelegt und noch die Seerosen auf die endgültige Setzttiefe angepasst werden.

Aber zu aller erst lasse ich erst mal die Folie so ca. 7-14 Tage liegen um ein weiteres reinziehen zu ermöglichen.

Hier noch ein paar Tipps:
-Falls ihr euch auch für EDPM Folie entscheide, welche ein Leihe nur schwer schweißen kann, fangt mit dem falten der Folie dort an wo die Hauptansichtseite des Teiches ist.
-Dreht die Folie auf die richtige Seite, da bei manchen Folien  in blauer Schrift die Produktnummer aufgedruckt ist.

Zum Substrat: Ich werde mein vorhandenen 200l Lehmboden mit einem Mischungsverhältnis von ca. 1:4 mit Rhein/Maurer Sand vermischen. Hab es ausprobiert und ich erachte es so als gut.(ist immer noch gut schmierig aber doch auch noch gut sandig)

Ah:
Ich mir eine (neue)Art der Kapillarspeere  einfallen lassen, dass ganze wird wie folgte bewerkstelligt:
Man braucht zu nächst ein Ufer mit solch oder ähnlichem Profil: (Bild 7)

Nun stellt man in Bereich 1, zwischen Erdreich und Folie, eine dünne Platte. 
Dazu eigenen sich:
-	Betoplan (Siebdruckplatten) 4mm(nur für Geraden)
-	verschiede Kunststoffplatten
-	Metallbänder Platten 1mm (rostfrei, gut für Kurven)

Die Bänder werden jeweils so dünne gewählt, sodass man sie gut biegen kann, um sie gut an 
die Konturen des Teiches anpassen können.
Dies Band steht dann ca. 2-3cm über dem Erdboden und wird komplett in Waage gesetzt.
Nun kann man zweierlei Methoden wählen:

a)Man schneidet die Folie bündig mit dem Band ab und erhält folgende Vorteile:
- Folie kann nicht nach außen klappen (bei verkleben/schrauben auch nicht nach innen)
-bildet eine gute Mähkannte
- kaum mächtiger als nur hochstehe Folie
- die Kante bleibt stabil und kann nicht nach innen rutschen
- es kann kein Wasser von außen in den Teich laufen
- kann nicht um getreten werden
- stellt ein größeres Hindernis für Wurzel und Pflanzen da.
- sonst weißt sie alle andren Vorteile der „normalen“ Hochgestellten Folie auf.

b) kaum anders wie a) nur das hier die Folie anstatt abgeschnitten, über das Band gelegt wird und anschließend vergraben.

Tipp: 
Trennte aus einem altem Kabel die Adern raus. Diese Ummantelung drückt ihr auf die Kante des Bandes und fixiert es mit Klebeband, dadurch ist die Folie vor spitzen Metall- oder Holzkanten geschützt. Es kann auch noch mal ein Flies über diese Kannte gelegt werden.
Die Vorteile sind ähnlich wie bei a) nur, dass sie nun nur noch bedingt als Mähkannte genutzt werden kann. Aber man kann sich so das verkleben/verschrauben sparen, das die Folie auch nicht mehr nach innen rutschen kann.


Tipp:
Fertigt diese Saugsperre an bevor ihr die Folie rein macht es wird euch um einiges die Arbeiter erleichtern.
Beim Übergang zwischen Pflanz Terrasse und Band solltet ihr ein kleinen Sand keil(haufen) auf schütten, sodass es keinen 90° Winkel entsteht.

Gruß
Ferdinand


----------



## Pammler (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Einspruch euer Ehren: Saugsperre b) weißt eine Kapillarwirkung ins Erdreich auf und ist somit keine Richtige Saugsperre. Dazu müsste die Folie wieder hochgestellt werden:



 

 

 

 

So habe ich das gelöst.


----------



## Ferdinand (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Hallo

Heute heißt es Butterboden sieben(ca. 1,2m³) und Sand(ca.3,8m³) runter auf den Hänger tragen.

@ Pammler

Habe zwar noch keine Erfahrung damit, aber wie soll über eine blanke Folie ein Kapillareffekt entstehen?


----------



## Annett (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Hi.

Was ist 





> Butterboden


? 

Über die blanke Folie kommt es nur zur Kapillarwirkung, wenn sie durch Wurzeln/Erde überbrückt wird. 
Torsten hat in seiner Zeichnung ja auch gleich die gewollte Kapillare eingezeichnet - die Ufermatte.


----------



## pyro (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Ferdinand, Du hast soooo viel Folie über das würde ich niemals übers Herz bringen das abzuschneiden.

Ich habe bei mir (siehe mein Teichbauthread) die Folie reingelegt und dann meine Flachwasserzonen entsprechend der Foliengröße nochmal um ein paar QM vergrößert. Abgeschnitten ist wenig worden - eher umgeklappt.

So bleibt das jetzt bis über den Winter und nächstes Jahr überprüfe ich den Rand nochmal auf Nässebrücken.


Edit: Da Du den Metallrand hast (find ich nicht gut) kannst Du den Teich nun ja nur schwer vergrößern... wie wärs mit nem Ufergraben um die überschüssige Folie noch zu gebrauchen? Ufergraben wollte ich zuerst auch nicht, dann war so viel Folie über und ich hab einen angelegt. Jetzt bin ich sehr froh darüber.


----------



## Ferdinand (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Hallo

Die überschüssige Folie im Vordergrund wird für eine Quelle und einen Bachlauf verwendet werden.
Und die an  den anderen Seiten wird vergraben und nur minimal abgeschnitten.
Die Idee mit dem Ufergraben ist zwar gut aber ich habe leider keinen Platz mehr dafür(links Gehweg, rechts Grundstücksgrenze, vorne Hang, hinten Gastank)


----------



## Ferdinand (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Hallo

Nach einer Woche Ruhezeit, für die Folie, konnte weiter gearbeitet werden.

Zuerst wurde das Vlies in den Teich verlegt, welches die Folie vor äußeren Gefahrenquellen schützen soll(spitze Steine im Substrat, allgemein Steine, menschliche Einflüsse, UV-Strahlen,…). 
Dennoch gab es zu aller erst ein Problem:
Das Vlies schwamm -.- 
d.h.  man konnte es in die Tonne klopfen.
Naja war gratis,… 

Schnell in der Stadt „Ufermatten“ besorg, in Form von einfachem Kunstrasen(ohne Drenasche!!! Sonst schwimmts) Diese zunächst nur im Uferbereich(1. Terrasse) verlegt.

So als nächstes kam, dann das Substrat.

Ich habe es mit Rheinsand + extrem tonhaltigem Lehm, im Mischungsverhältnis 4:1, an gemischt(selbstverständlich mit dem zuvor erwähnten Bretonischer)

 Nach dem Anmischen kam dann das hochtragen (0,8m³…)
+ hineingeben.

Nun ist es Zeit des Wartens die  folgt. 

Ich hoffe mal, dass nicht all zu viel auf die zweite Terrasse gerutscht ist und dass ich es relativ gleichmäßig habe verteilen können.

Ich habe mal vorsichtshalber  0,1m³ in der Garage gelassen um evtl. entstanden „Löcher“ zu verfüllen.

Mal schauen wie lange es dauert, bis man wieder was sieht


----------



## Ferdinand (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Hier ist mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf die geplante Teichumrandung.


----------



## Ferdinand (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Hallo

Nach Zwangspause ging es heute, wetterbedingt nur kurz, weiter.

Es wurden begonnen die Seerosen auf ihre endgültige Setzttiefe zu gewöhnen.(erster Schritt 10-20cm tiefer)

Da ich deswegen wieso in den Teich musste, konnte ich gleich prüfen wie viel Substrat abgerutscht ist.
Zu meiner Verwunderung ist, selbst an den Stellen an denen ich es testweiße sehr dick aufgetragen habe, nicht bzw. nur minimal abgerutscht.
d.h. ich kann das verbleibende bereits an gemischte Substrat verfüllen und neues ranschaffen.

Zur Wassertrübung:
Das Wasser hat sich nun seit knapp zwei Wochen nicht wesentlich geklärt. Es sind nur die oberen 10-20cm einsehbar. Habe darauf hin, heute eine Pumpe, ohne Filter, in den Teich geworfen und hoffe durch die Wasserbewegung, dass sich die verbleienden Schwebeteilchen sich so besser ablagern können.

Wie ist hier Eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Ferdinand (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Hallo

Hier ist mal ein vorläufiger Plan für die Quelle:

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Digicat (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Servus Ferdinand



> Zur Wassertrübung:
> Das Wasser hat sich nun seit knapp zwei Wochen nicht wesentlich geklärt. Es sind nur die oberen 10-20cm einsehbar. Habe darauf hin, heute eine Pumpe, ohne Filter, in den Teich geworfen und hoffe durch die Wasserbewegung, dass sich die verbleienden Schwebeteilchen sich so besser ablagern können.
> 
> Wie ist hier Eure Erfahrungen?


Je weniger Bewegung im Wasser um so eher setzt sich das Material ab ... 
Regen und Wind sind dabei kontraproduktiv ... heißt sie lassen das Material nicht setzen ...

Aber deine Pumpe/Lager wird es eh nimmer lange machen ... die Tonanteile sind wie Schleifpapier ...


----------



## Ferdinand (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Hallo

Nach wochenlangem Baustopp ging es gestern ein wenig weiter.

Es wurden noch mals über 0,5m³ Sand- Lehmgemisch verfüllt.


----------



## Ferdinand (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Hallo

Heute ging es  wieder ein wenig weiter:
Es wurde die Folie vergraben.


----------



## PeterBoden (25. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Hallo Ferdinand,

ist das Wasser jetzt schon klarer geworden?

Wenn du eine Wolke aufwühlst, z.B. wenn du unter Wasser neu pflanzt oder etwas aufwühlst, wie lange dauert es bei dir bis die Lehm/Tonwolke sich absetzt und man wieder eine Grenzschicht Wasser <--> Boden sieht?


----------



## Ferdinand (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Hallo

Also das Wasser hat sich zwar noch nicht wirklich bis auf den Grund geklärt aber so ca. die ersten 10-20cm sind einsehbar.
Solch eine Substrat Ton Wolke löst sich recht rasch auf.

Ich denke mit der Zeit und mit den Unterwasserpfalzen werden die restlichen Schwebstoffe zum Großteil verschwinden. Selbst wenn nicht es soll ja ein Pflanzenteich geben, bei dem wieso ein klares Wasser nicht angestrebt ist.


----------



## pyro (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Schade das das Wasser nicht klar wird. Bei mir dauert das 2-4 Tage...


----------



## PeterBoden (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Hallo,

ich habe mich interessenhalber ein wenig in die Thematik der Bodenkunde eingegoogelt. 

Auch hier im Forum sind z.T. fast schon Glaubenskriege ausgebrochen bezüglich der 'richtigen' Beschaffenheit von Substraten. Das es ein sandiges Substrat sein soll, versetzt mit einem gewissen lehmigen Anteil ist offensichtlich (!) unbestritten. 
Kein Kies. Kies ist falsch.

Mit diesem PDF erklärt sich dem interessierten Teichbauer einiges an Grundlagenwissen zur Bodenstruktur.

Lehm und Ton sind keine abgegrenzten Materialien, Lehm ist ein Sammelbegriff.

Lehm setzt sich zusammen aus Sand, Schluff und Ton.

Die Sinkgeschwindigkeit der einzelnen Teilchen ist abhängig vom Quadrat ihres Durchmessers. Wenn z.B. ein Tonteilchen im Durchmesser weniger als 1/1000 eines Schluffteilchens aufweist (Tonteilchen gehen weit unter einem µm!) sinken sie eine Million mal langsamer als das angenommene Schluffteilchen. Oder, noch anschaulicher, das Schluffteilchen ist in zehn Sekunden am Grund, das Tonteilchen nach etwa 100 Tagen. 

Ich hatte weit vor dem Durchlesen des o.g. PDF bei meinem Substrat den Lehmanteil zwischen den Fingern feucht zerrieben, er war von der Konsistenz her feinsandig bis mehlig. Aufgeschüttelt in einer wässrigen Lösung setzte sich das Sediment nach zwei bist drei Stunden mit einer klaren Grenzschicht ab.


----------



## Ferdinand (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Da hast du voll kommen recht: Lehm ist nicht gleich Lehm.

Da ich Erdkunde Leistung habe  besitze ich auch ein nicht unerhebliches Wissen an Bodenkunde.

Deshalb ist es meist recht amüsant in Foren und Büchern über die Beschaffenheit des Substarts zu lesen. 

Wie du bereits richtig gestellt hast ist Lehm ein Gemisch aus Sand, Ton und Schluff, welche je nach Region unterschiedliche Eigenschaften haben können. 

Deshalb ist die Aussage für ein gutes Substrat: "Sand mit einem gewissem Lehmanteil" völlig Aussagekraft los.


----------



## PeterBoden (29. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*



Ferdinand schrieb:


> Deshalb ist die Aussage für ein gutes Substrat: "Sand mit einem gewissem Lehmanteil" völlig Aussagekraft los.



Oh nein Ferdinand, hier hast du mich evt. leider völlig falsch verstanden.

Das ist schon die richtige Aussage!

Die von mir angesprochenen 'Glaubenskriege'  handelten von fast ähnlich gewählten Bezeichnungen für eigentlich dasselbe Substrat. Hier wurde über Handelsnamen diskutiert welche wahrscheinlich das gleiche Produkt bezeichneten.

Aber darum ging es mir ja gar nicht.

Es ging mir um die Erkenntnis das Lehm beileibe nicht gleich Lehm zu setzen ist, das es hier Unterschiede im Zehnerpotenzenbereich gibt. Und das im unteren Zehnerpotenzenbereich (was den Durchmesser der Bodenteilchen betrifft) solch ein immer noch richtig benannter Lehm dem 'Wohlfühlfaktor' der Pflanzenwurzeln durchaus schon abträglich sein kann, siehe dem o.a. PDF.
Oder stark vereinfacht: extrem lange Sinkgeschwindigkeit --> nicht optimal.


----------



## Ferdinand (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Hallo

Gestern wurden mal die Steine gerichtet und sortiert.
Heute steht planmäßig das eingraben der Steine an und das Bauen der Quelle.


----------



## Ferdinand (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Hier sind mal die nächsten Bilder

Ah man kann jetzt über 50cm tief sehen.


----------



## Ferdinand (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Hier ist mal die Sandsteinumrandung zum groß Teil fertig


----------



## Ferdinand (13. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Hallo

Heute war der finale Tag.
Der wesentliche Bau des Teiches ist abgeschlossen.

Ich bedanke mich für eure Anteilname und eurer Beratung.
Vielen Dank

Meine Seerose hat sich ebenfalls bedankt, indem sie, seit gefühlten Monaten, wieder komplett offen war.

Bei Gelegenheit werden die bereits gekauften Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzen gesetzt.
Im Frühjahr folgen dann das Ausfugen und der letztendliche Bau der „Quelle“.

Die eigentliche Idee der Quelle ist nämliche heute leider gestorben, denn durch jegliche Strömung wird der Ton des Substrats aufgewühlt. Die daraus folgende Trübung des Wassers lässt die Idee der Quelle versiegen.

Jedoch gibt es schon massig neue Ideen. Die da wären:
-	__ Lotos Kübel
-	Moorbeet
-	Feuchte Wiese(Art Ufergraben)
-	„Brunnen“(Hand Brunnenpumpe mit Reservoir(ohne Zulauf zum Teich))
-	„Quelle“(ohne Zulauf zum Teich)

Aber ich tendiere jetzt schon zum Lotos Kübel. Hier bei gibt es nur ein Problem mit dem Transport zum Vorkultivierungs Ort.

Für eine endgültige Endscheidung habe ich ja nun den ganzen Winter Zeit.

Ich werde euch weiterhin auf dem Laufendem halten.


----------



## Ferdinand (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Hallo

Ich melde mich wieder aus der Winterpause zurück.
Dieses  Jahr steht das letztendliche Tuning an, dazu kommt ein Bachlauf, welcher nicht an den Teich angeschlossen sein wird, evtl. kommt noch eine feuchte Wiese dazu(auf dem Garagendach).
Zudem sind unzählig  viele andere Gartenumbaut- und bereinigungsmaßnahmen geplant.

Also viel zu tun.

Zunächst ist hier mal ein Bild von meinem Teichpflanzen, die ich in meinem Wintergarten „geparkt „habe.

Der Kübel links im Bild ist mein Experiment __ Lotos, welcher  den Ersatz für die Quelle stellt.


----------



## Ferdinand (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Das Projekt Bachlauf ist in der letzten Planungsphase.

Details hier zu kommen demnächst hier sind Bilder des jetzigen Teiches.

Die anderen Bilder zeigen Seerosen/__ Lotos die sonst so auf dem Grundstück verteilt sind:
1. __ Wanvisa
2. Perrys Red Baby
3. Nelumbo "Keine Ahnung"
4. Panama Pacific Hybrid
5. Nelumbo Nucifera der leider durch Wetter und Hagelschaden mickert.


----------



## niri (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Hi Ferdinand, 

es ist schön geworden ! Eine Frage habe ich auch noch: wie hältst du deine tropische Seerose?

LG
Ina


----------



## Ferdinand (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Dies ist eine ganz besondere Geschichte.

Ich habe diese Seerose von einem Kollegen als Rhizomware von einem seiner Urlaube mitgebracht bekommen. Er und auch ich hatten zu der Zeit keine Ahnung über __ tropische Seerosen. Als sie dann schon in Deutschland war, machte ich mich hier im Forum darüber schlau, wie tropische Seerosen zu kultivieren und zu überwintern sind. 

Als ich das "Wissen" hatte stellte ich fest, dass es für mich keine Möglichkeit gab, diese Seerose zu kultivieren und zum Austreiben zu bringen, da ich nicht bereit gewesen war dies technisch stark zu unterstützen(Heizstab+ Lampe, usw.). Deshalb entschied ich mich diese weg zuschmeißen. Ich lass sie im Kübel, um das Substrat zu recyceln, wenn es getrocknet war.
Nach Wochen stellte ich fest, dass ein paar Teile angefangen haben Wurzeln und Blätter zu bilden.

Es haben sich 3 Stück selbst kultiviert und zum Austreiben gebracht! Diese setzte ich in neues Substrat + Dünger und stelle jedes in einen eigenen 10l Eimer erst in den Wintergarten und dann ins Wohnzimmer auf die Heizung, wo sogar die erste Blüte.

Da ich von der Blüte so fasziniert war, beschloss ich mich doch etwas technisch nach zu helfen und spendierte ihnen eine Pflanzlampe.


Mit dieser Technik: Eimer auf die Heizung stellen + ca. 8-10h Licht 

Brachte ich sie alle über den Winter. Erst im Frühjahr gingen leider 2 von 3 ein 

Die eine, die aber übrig geblieben ist, hat sich prächtig entwickelt und hat sogar letztens eine vivipare ausgebildet!

Ich werde nun die große so lange Blühen lassen, wie sie Blüten bildet und dann komplett zurückschneiden und dunkel, forstfrei und feucht versuchen zu überwintern. Den neuen Ableger werde ich wie oben beschrieben überwintern.



Ich halte sie in einem große Kübel(h:0,3m Ø:0,8m) im unbeheizten Wintergarten. 
Dort wird sie von Frühjahr bis Herbst gehalten.
Mit einer Wassertemperatur von über 20°C(jetzt im Sommer ca. 30°C am Tag und in der Nacht bleiben die ca 20°C+).
Ich dünge sie regelmäßig mit Osmocote Kegeln. 
Habe sie in einer größeren Tonschalte sitzen. 
Substrat (Katzenstreu =>; Bentonit; Rhein-Sand; Dünger=> Osmocote Balkonblumen Langzeitdüner)


----------



## niri (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Danke für deine ausführliche Geschichte. Ich habe micht dieses Jahr auch endlich an eine Tropische getraut, eine Daubenyana. Ich halte sie klein und werde versuchen, sie im Aquarium zu überwintern.

LG
ina


----------



## Ferdinand (16. März 2013)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Hallo

Da es im Winter große Probleme mit der manuellen Wasserstandsregulierung (ich selbst ) gab, soll es in diesem Jahr einen Überlauf geben.

Hier ist mal ein sehr schematische Skizze:
 
Kurze Erklärung hier zu: Das System wird an einen nahe gelegenen Kanal angeschlossen. Der 90°-Winkel lässt mir eine eventuell spätere Änderung des Wasserstandes zu, indem man das Rohr, welches in den Winkel eingeschoben ist, länger oder kürzer dimensioniert.


Folgenden Flansch möchte ich mir kaufen:
http://koi-discount.de/pvc-fittings/flansche/flansche.html

In diesen würde ich die HT Rohre, mit einem PVC-Kleber ausm H***bach, verkleben.


*Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit EPDM-Folien und Schraubflanschen bei euch?*

Und 
*
Welches Dichtungsmittel für den Flansch könnt ihr empfehlen?*


----------



## koifischfan (16. März 2013)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*



> In diesen würde ich die HT Rohre, mit einem PVC-Kleber ausm H***bach, verkleben.


In diesen würde ich die *KG* Rohre, ...



> Welches Dichtungsmittel für den Flansch könnt ihr empfehlen?


Was willst du wogegen abdichten? Flansch, Folie (PVC) und KG alles klebbar.
Bei nicht PVC-Folie nimmst du einen MS-Polymerkleber.


----------



## Ferdinand (16. März 2013)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Ich möchte Flansch- EPDM-Folie -Flansch miteinander verkleben. Also der MS-Polymerkleber. Hersteller egal?


----------



## PeterBoden (16. März 2013)

*AW: Planung /Bau eines Pflanzenteichs*

Hallo Ferdinand,


ein wenig zu deiner Thematik findest du hier in einem pdf vom Hersteller.

Mit Formflash solltest du auf der sicheren Seite liegen was die Klebung/Abdichtung betrifft.

Ich hatte ein paar Klebetests bei mir durchgeführt aber das Ganze dann doch nicht benötigt und es liegt bei mir im Fundus.
Mit dem Primer und dem Formflash (oder Nahtklebeband) wird die Klebestelle so fest das sie die Festigkeit der Folie selber übersteigt. Absolut.


----------

